# tf queens



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm looking to buy a few tf queens. Anyone have experience with BeeWeaver bees? Carpenter's is sold out for the year.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I bought a couple from Beeweaver last year. Only one was accepted in a hive. After a month, I pulled the mother to a nuc and let the big hive requeen so I had the local genetics in the hive. Daughter overwintered great and she still runs a big hive. The momma was too spicy for my residential neighborhood, but the daughter hive is as gentle as can be with great honey production.

I've also bought from Wildflower Meadows in CA. As well as Old Sol apiary in Oregon. Anarchy Apiary in NY too. My preference are the daughter and granddaughter queens I make from these purchased queens. I don't use chemical treatments, but do use powdered sugar monthly to force grooming, so I guess I'm not truly "treatment free" but I don't have high mite loads in my colonies.


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm looking to order from someone in the south. Heat and summer dearth brood breaks are more important for the bees to deal with here than super cold, long winters. Two or three years ago was the first "ice/snow" day that caused schools to close here in probably 40 years. First one I remember. It usually melts by day break if we actually even get any.


----------



## J.Lee (Jan 19, 2014)

I am 7 years treatment free. I would suggest Johnny Thompson. Do not know if he is sold out yet or not but it is worth a try. He has Jeff Harris queens. 1-601-562-0701. Good luck and I hope this helps.


----------



## hypsin (Feb 13, 2014)

Jadeguppy said:


> I'm looking to buy a few tf queens. Anyone have experience with BeeWeaver bees? Carpenter's is sold out for the year.


I use BeeWeaver queens in my yard and they are pretty darn good TF bees. Have not lost a single hive to mites yet, have lost plenty due to my stupidity though. They are a bit hot though, especially during the dearth, but not unmanageable. I can cut grass with a lawnmower within 6-10 feet without triggering them. Very good build-up and honey production.

Best queen I've ever had was a 4th generation BW mutt. Brood factory on steroids. No treatment, no syrup (ever lol) and no mites.


----------



## SansTX (Jul 2, 2014)

The only commercial queens I've used are Beeweaver and am quite happy with them. I've had some defensive ones when a production hive gets big and I start inspecting, but I've also had some incredibly chill ones. 

Never a mite or disease issue.


----------

